# Visa for partner



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

My company are setting up a Singapore company and will get me a visa however my husband is coming withe me and Im not sure how to get him a visa?
A) do I have to wait to get mine and he automatically can come on my visa but not work.
B) would he have to apply for a working visa as he intends to find a job out there?

Please advise, and also let me know where I can go to get this visa.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Happyhazel said:


> My company are setting up a Singapore company and will get me a visa however my husband is coming withe me and Im not sure how to get him a visa?
> A) do I have to wait to get mine and he automatically can come on my visa but not work.
> B) would he have to apply for a working visa as he intends to find a job out there?
> 
> Please advise, and also let me know where I can go to get this visa.


My replies are direct, and here you go .. 

1) You dont get a visa for your husband on your Employment pass and your obtaining a visa (call it e-pass - employment pass) does not entitle anything to him - spouses are not automatically provided passes, unless applied and approved.

2) While under dependant pass - if he is granted one based on your pass, and your pass category, he can't work unless he applies for his own work pass / ep

3) Singapore DOES NOT HAVE WORKING VISA TO LOOK FOR JOBS. You need to secure a job, and then apply for a work pass / e-pass

4) Additionally, e-passes have different categories, and based on the category - the spouse gets long term visa or not

Do take some time to look up the MOM site and ICA site, and they have described all there

Ministry of Manpower Singapore

ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore


----------

